# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Kuroshio Sea - 2nd largest aquarium tank in the world by Jon Rawlinson

## Artur Fonseca

Kuroshio Sea - 2nd largest aquarium tank in the world on Vimeo

a minha primeira reacção foi... será que isto é mesmo real? ou apenas mais um último grito em vídeojogos para a próxima PlayStation apresentado no maior plasma do planeta?  :Admirado:

----------


## Bruno Gonçalves

Impressionante, os mergulhadores até parecem "formigas"! lol

Para quando um aquário deste em Portugal?

Cumps, 
Bruno Gonçalves

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Deveras impressionante, ter um tubarão baleia num aquário é demais, mas ter 3 :EEK!: ...já agora qual será o maior tanque particular de água salgada do mundo eh eh???

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Será que eles trancam o Tubarão Branco enquanto estão lá em baixo no mergulho ?  :yb665:  (quem não ia lá sem saber que o "amigo" estava devidamente aprisionado sei eu....)

----------


## António Vitor

> Kuroshio Sea - 2nd largest aquarium tank in the world on Vimeo
> 
> a minha primeira reacção foi... será que isto é mesmo real? ou apenas mais um último grito em vídeojogos para a próxima PlayStation apresentado no maior plasma do planeta?


desculpem lá o offtopic, mas não podia de evitar de falar nas "playstatiions"
irrita-me pensaram que não existe mais nada além da ps3 e ps2...
irrita-me mesmo...

próxima playstation?
não sei se verá a luz do dia com a concorrência da microsoft e nintendo...

está em 3º lugar na concorrência dos videojogos, e a longa distância quer em consolas quer em software vendido das outras duas...longe mesmo...

De qualquer forma os pc's de desktop já em 2005 ultrapassavam as consolas em processamento e no reesto....de desktop leram bem... os portáteis ainda continuam aquém...mas é o que vende estranhamente...

é como a ps3...vende cá que nem ginjas... acho que só pode ser da marca...
Porque....acontece isto:

Which Version Of GTA IV Should You Buy? We Compare The PS3 and 360 Versions - GTA iv 360 vs. ps3 - Kotaku

incrivelmente uma consola com o preço de 180 euros bate outra de 400 euros...e pior ainda com melhor frame rate...e etc...etc... já é um dado adquirido qualquer jogo vem melhor na xbox 360..porque será?
é por custar metade do preço?
lol

Em relação ao aquário estrondoso....messmo...não falem é de playstations falem de consolas no geral....
 :Big Grin: 
Se bem que se a coisa continuar no mesmo estado a nova xbox vai custar 1/3 da ps4 se esta aparecer, e com mais processamento...

e portanto só poderá ser na próxima xbox...com um lcd oled...
Os consumidores munndiais não vão muito nisso das marcas...

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Não é este o aquário com o amigo :-)

(é o de Monterey)

Eu bem achei a malta muito a vontade  :SbSourire:  :SbSourire:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> desculpem lá o offtopic, mas não podia de evitar de falar nas "playstatiions"
> irrita-me pensaram que não existe mais nada além da ps3 e ps2...
> irrita-me mesmo...
> 
> próxima playstation?
> não sei se verá a luz do dia com a concorrência da microsoft e nintendo...
> 
> está em 3º lugar na concorrência dos videojogos, e a longa distância quer em consolas quer em software vendido das outras duas...longe mesmo...
> 
> ...


Não sejas fundamentalista !  :SbSourire:  :SbSourire:  :SbSourire: 

Viva a PS3 , viva a Nintendo !!!! (eheheheheheh  :KnSmileyVertSourire: )

Honestamente estou-me nas tintas para quem vende mais (mas aceito quem aprecie e goste muito)

----------


## António Vitor

eu também, mas gosto das peculariedades do nosso país onde só see veende sony...e parece que consola=playstation...

já joguei em ZX spectrum, e em amigas, ainda nem havia playstatiion 1...
mas o que é que a sony inventou afinal...enfim...

chateia-me isso...

e....coitadinha da ninteendo...
 :Big Grin: 
acho que a gamecube era ligeiramente melhor...mas isso são outras histórias, o efeito ipod e portatil faz a wii vender que nem ginjas a nivel mundial...tem classe, tipo finess ...je ne sais quoi...eu sinceramente custa-me a entender...
 :Big Grin: 

claro que cá é complicado...cá é sony...e mais sony e outra vez sony...

curiosamente os gajos da sony não conseguem que uma máquina com  triplo dos transistores consiga bater a outra....(xbox360), porque será...software?
lol, istto em 99% dos multiplataforma...afinal já acontecia o mesmo com as anteriores...só que o bolo agora fugiu da sony....
acho que os transistores foram mal construidos...e é entulho....para fazer numero CORES cpu? marketing plot...

Se bem que a xbox 360 tem o triplo leram bem triplo dos cores genéricos, os outros...servem de muitissimo pouco...cell...entulho em transistores...

bom para ver filmes em bluray e pouco mais...com o meu pc estou-me completamente a me borrifar para os bluray. o meu home entertainement system é o pc....e está ligado AO LCD DA SALA, não tenho CONSOLAS Na SALA, só o pc...
a webcam para quem já viu estava ligada a esse pc...
 :Big Grin: 

Estou a teclar com o rabo no sofá na minha sala com o tal lcd gigante que teoricamete seerveria para ligar consolas e leitores de dvd e bluray.
nada disso...Serve para ligar Pc's....

tenho daqueles teclados com trackball sem fios
estou a 3 metros do pc...na boa...
 :Big Grin: 


jogar crysis na sala com o comando da xbox 360 no pc repito no pc isso sim....ok com o rato e teclado também dá...mas o comando da xbox tem a talcaracteristica que nao sei explicar...

Nas transições disketter cd-rom e cd-rom dvd fiquei sempre eem pulgas de fazer ro upgrade..
o bluray agora estou-me perfeitamente nas tintas...como eu há muitos acho que é um formato decadente, o suporte fisico vai certamente acabar...

----------


## Paulo Favinha

> desculpem lá o offtopic, mas não podia de evitar de falar nas "playstatiions"
> irrita-me pensaram que não existe mais nada além da ps3 e ps2...
> irrita-me mesmo...
> 
> próxima playstation?
> não sei se verá a luz do dia com a concorrência da microsoft e nintendo...
> 
> está em 3º lugar na concorrência dos videojogos, e a longa distância quer em consolas quer em software vendido das outras duas...longe mesmo...
> 
> ...


Se é como off-topic, ok..  :Smile: 
Eu tenho uma PS3, e não a troco por nada a nivel de consola. A minha está na sala, onde a uso como leitor de DVD ( com upscaling ), leitor de Blu-Rays, leitor de MP3, onde tenho algumas fotos da familia, etc. E além disso, é uma excelente consola. Tenho a consola ligada 24/7 e até hoje, sem problemas. Já lhe mudei o disco para ter mais espaço,sem perder a garantia e não a troco por nada. 

O exemplo que mostras do jogo é um a favor da xbox, as há outros ao contrario... ou esqueces que a xbox só lê DVD (9 Gb Dual Layer) ao contrario da PS3 (25 Gb single Layer)? Como deves saber, o tamanho importa  :Wink: . E nem vamos falar do HD-DVD :P

Não me vou alongar nem falar dos famosos "Rings of death" da xbox, nem como a PS3 é dos produtos mais fiaveis do mercado. Infelizmente, não tenho os links presentes para comprovar o que escrevo...

Enfim, também tenho um pouco de fan-boy, mas da PS3  :Smile: 

Peace Out!

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Será que eles trancam o Tubarão Branco enquanto estão lá em baixo no mergulho ?  (quem não ia lá sem saber que o "amigo" estava devidamente aprisionado sei eu....)



 :Olá:  Gonçalo

Cadêêê...o tubarão branco  :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Gonçalo
> 
> Cadêêê...o tubarão branco 
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves



Viva Jorge !

Fiz confusão com os aquários.

O aquário que tem tubarão branco é o de Monterey.

Podes ver o "bichinho" aqui:

YouTube - Baby Jaws 3 - Great White Shark at the Monterey Bay Aquarium

E a sua alimentação aqui:

YouTube - How to Feed a Great White Shark

Vai lá um mergulhador lá abaixo limpar o fundo.......(depois é declarado como desaparecido  :SbSourire:  :SbSourire: ).

Abraço ! :SbOk:

----------


## António Vitor

> Enfim, também tenho um pouco de fan-boy, mas da PS3 
> 
> Peace Out!


hehe, a minha parte fannboy...

queres luta...mais um off-topic...gosto de ser do contra...
desculpa lá...
 :Wink: 

mas é óbvio que se eu estivesse do lado da sony e da ps3 encontraria vantagens, a beleza nisto está na luta de argumentação...gosto mais disso que de jogar...
mas é tudo em peace..
 :Wink: 

sabiam que:
A Xbox 360 tem um sistema operativo que ocupa 1/4 do que ocupa o da ps3. e embora seja verdade que têm memorias identicas em espaço a xbox 360 tem realmente mais memoria disponivel, mais uns 25% não é muito mas dá jeito...

Sabiam que:
O bluray da ps3 sendo de 1º geração tem taxas de transferencia abaixo do que acontece na xbox 360, talvez 2x mais rápido dependendo do sitio onde está a data....mesmo sendo dvd.

Sabiam que:
O gpu da xbox 360 é unificada, tem 48 pipelines de vertex e pixel shaders, mas podem seer usados TODOS em vertex ou em pixel shaders, dependendo do que necessitar....não acontece na ps3 que tem um gpu da geração nvidia 7xxx (2 gerações atrás do que acontece no pc...), que tem metade do pipeline obrigatoriamente a fazer pixel ou vertex shaders...

querem mais:
A xbox 360 tem uma parte da memoria que tem 256 GB/S nada se assemelha na ps3, aliás acho que atinge nno máximo 35 GB/s, esta pequena parte da memoria dá para fazer muitissima coisa são só 16 megas, mas dá por exemplo para fazer calculos nesta parte da memoria sem ter de estar á espera que a memoria fique disponivel...

Mais...tem o live que bate qualquer coisa que a ps3 consiga fazer...embora a ps network seja á borla..teve de ser mas nem assim compete...está a ions dedistancia na implementação disto.

mais...
A xbox 360 tem 3cores genéricos powerc, a ps3 tem 1...com hyperthreading capaz de fazer 2 coisa ao mesmo tempo parlelas...
os cells para além de serem complicados programarem são um autentico pesadelo a nivel de computação gráfica....
é um bocado ao estilo do emotion fx chip da anterior geração, mas que ao perceberem do que estava a acontecer com a nova bomba da microsoft, resolveram adiconar o tal gpu da nvidia...

Mas nem serve para gpu (os cores cell), nem ficaram lá com um grande gpu....é sim bom em virgula flutuante etarefas multitasking...mas isso também o da xbox 360.
dá para tudo isso que falastes...e até já teve drive de HD-dvd mas a sony como tem a propriedade de n estudios de cinema matou o drive da toshiba (toshiba e não microsoft).

A minha xbox 360 teve atenção 3 semanas enquannto tive de férias ligada...só que ok é das que sairam com hdmi, das novas...as outras não duravam tanto....correcto...só que tinham 3 anos de garantia em cima...

julgo que se fosse das outras avariava...julgo eu....mas....algo see passa com os diodos dos lasers da ps3...estão a começar a envelhecer....e se tenho de esperar 1 seemana para me entregarem de novo outra xbox...teho de esperar qunato 3 meses pelo apoio técnico da sony...
hahaha
sério conheço muita gente sem consola meses... a miccrosoft é 1-2 seemanas máximo.

Repito, os jogos são feitos a pensar num core powerpc , e a xbbox 360 só leva a vantagem por ter o tal gpu e mais memoria...

ficam 2 cores idle, isto porque os programadores não vão estar a programar 2 jogos muitissimos diferentes qunado podem fazer um que com retoques dá nas duas...

ou seja a xbox 360 poderia seer muitissimo melhor sem a ps3 a travar e a barrar o caminho...o mesmo see passou com a anterior note-se que os jogos sofriam conversões desde a ps2....

enfim é quase mais do mesmo....A sorte da xbox 360 é ter agora um userbase que envergonha a ps3...e isso faz mazela....
perder exclusivos, e a xbox 360 ganhar cada vez mais exclusivos...

enfim...peace...fica aqui o porquê dee preferir a xbox 360...
e depois tem dvd...ok hd?
lol
até parece que a xbox 360 nao tem...enfim...bluray  quantos gigas?

marketing é óbvio que os gigas do bluray não fazem os jogos melhores, é como os megapixels da maquinas de fotografar..a minha 3.2 megapixels tira melhores fots que a minha nova de 12megapixels...
não acreditam?
podem acreditar...isto com luz normal da sala...

até porque a xbox 360 tem compressão no cpu on the fly nos conteudos 3d, e mesmo texturas, embutido no proprio cpu, por vezes conseegue-se compressões até 20:1 e até mais...
ou seja 9 gigas podem equivaler a 9x20 gigas...
Software e hardware a parelha entre estes é que fazem a diferença
A sony tem de comer muita papinha para conseeguir fazer uma máquina melhor que a microsoft...
não aconteceu na anterior geração não acontece nesta....e muito dificilmente vai acontecer no futuro...mesmo que lancem 2 anos a seguir á xbox...
o que é ainda mais hilariante... sim a xbox 360 saiu muito antes.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Olhem que eu sou Eng Informatico e esta conversa é....um enjoo.... (desculpem-me as mentes mais "sensiveis", mas estas conversas tecnológicas arrastam-se à anos desde os comparativos Mac vs PC).

Bottom line: Já ando à anos suficientes nestes mercados para saber que quem tem a maior quota de mercado será sempre quem lidera pela vantagem competitiva que adquiriu , independentemente das mais valias tecnológicas.

Jargões tecnológicos = bullshit (estou farto de os ouvir diariamente e depois as coisas mais simples é que estão sempre a falhar).

O que interessa é a percepção do consumidor e isso cria-se de multiplas maneiras.

Maior quota => maiores economias de escala => maior margem => maior lucro => accionistas satisfeitos (economia do mercado no seu melhor  :Coradoeolhos: ).

Voltemos aos peixinhos porque tanto a Sony como a MSFT não têm certamente nenhum interesse neste hobby  :SbSourire:  :SbSourire: .

Cada um compre o que lhe der mais gosto (batalhas "campais" tecnologicas travam-se no techzone  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2: ).

PAZ e tranquilidade.

----------


## António Vitor

isto é só uma batalha dee argumentação , eu nem sequer gosto muitio de cosolas....

continuo a preferir o pc MAS DE LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONGE
mesmo com linux...
 :Wink: 

consolas é para quem não pode ter placas gráficas de jeito ou só compra portáteis... hahaha

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> isto é só uma batalha dee argumentação , eu nem sequer gosto muitio de cosolas....
> 
> continuo a preferir o pc MAS DE LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONGE
> mesmo com linux...
> 
> 
> consolas é para quem não pode ter placas gráficas de jeito ou só compra portáteis... hahaha


Lá está a percepção do utilizador a funcionar  :Coradoeolhos:  (aqui acrescida do facto de serem raras as empresas que adoptaram o Vista porque ninguém quer cometer suicidio de aumentar brutalmente os seus OPEX).

Eu detesto PCs e só os "comia" com Linux  :Coradoeolhos: 

Viva a Apple e os seus Macs ! (eheheheh agora fui eu num off topic  :Whistle: )

----------


## António Vitor

> Olhem que eu sou Eng Informatico e esta conversa é....um enjoo.... (desculpem-me as mentes mais "sensiveis", mas estas conversas tecnológicas arrastam-se à anos desde os comparativos Mac vs PC).
> 
> Bottom line: Já ando à anos suficientes nestes mercados para saber que quem tem a maior quota de mercado será sempre quem lidera pela vantagem competitiva que adquiriu , independentemente das mais valias tecnológicas.
> 
> Jargões tecnológicos = bullshit (estou farto de os ouvir diariamente e depois as coisas mais simples é que estão sempre a falhar).
> 
> O que interessa é a percepção do consumidor e isso cria-se de multiplas maneiras.
> 
> Maior quota => maiores economias de escala => maior margem => maior lucro => accionistas satisfeitos (economia do mercado no seu melhor ).
> ...


não sou engenheiro informático, mas sou licenciado em matemática aplicada, até parece que andei a dizer asneiras, disse alguma asneira, epá podem dormir com o que eu disse antes, mas é a pura das verdades, e tirei isto de memoria...
 :Big Grin: 


é blablabla mega blablabala ok...a verdade verdade e a mais pura verdade é que o software é que comanda a coisa...certo?
concordas comigo?
achas que a sony é uma potencia em software?
não me parece, nem em hardware, já que o tal kutaragi foi até deespedido...ou foi enxotado nem sei bem sim o pai da ps3...
 :Big Grin: 

Game over for PlayStation's Kutaragi | Simply Fired

foi deespedido porque?
fez um bom trabalho com a ps3?
lol
não me parece...claro que com os defeitos todos da sony, e a tentativa desta de ganhar a guera dos formatos, sim a ps3, é unicamente um cavalo de troia para ganhar a luta de formatos que ganhou...atenção

em todos os dvd's e cd's em parceria com a philips a sony ganha royalties, sim mesmo dos para gravar, são milhoes e milhoes de euros...todos os dias...
e isso tem limite de tempo...toaca a investir num num formato enquanto é tempo...e o que melhor que a ps3 como cavalo de troia....só que ao fazer isso, fez uma consola fraca em todos aspectos, curioso é os gajos ainda contiuarem a dizer lixo e babosseira como se isso fosse verdade que faz e que refaz e que tem xxx teraflops de potecia blablabla...

a verdade é como o azeite e vem sempree ao de cima...
o kutaragi falhou...(ps3) e foi deespedido....
Agora a ps3 vai sempre vender...

A ps3 vende , com a fidelidade á marca....
chama-se brand loyalty, que eu sinceramente não tenhho...

aliás eu adoro o meu pc e o movimento opensource...e mais o linux...

----------


## António Vitor

A falar em mac...que tinha em comum os cpus com os amiga...os primeiros julgo eu eram motorola 68000... como no amiga
 :Big Grin: 
O amiga era apelidado de computador para jogos, e foi o primeiro a ter multitasking uns 10 anos antes do windows....não foi o mac...o mac é outro dos que tais que ganha e veende pc's com o brand loyalty

Acho que o homem por detrás do amiga que morreu antes da queda desta e da commodore, tentou criar um sistema operativo de base porque o bill gaitas não o quis ajudar, alguma divergência...
não me recordo o porquê...talvez $$$

o amigados, estava 10 anos á frente....ainnda me lembro com o fraquinho amiga 500 a ter imagens ham 4096 cores, quando a norma nos pc's era de ...256 vga?
pc's x286 a 500 contos...e o amiga nem 100 custava...
enfim...

o offtopic já see arrasta...vamos falar de aquarios antes que o admnistrador se chateie...
peace out....

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> não sou engenheiro informático, mas sou licenciado em matemática aplicada, até parece que andei a dizer asneiras, disse alguma asneira, epá podem dormir com o que eu disse antes, mas é a pura das verdades, e tirei isto de memoria...
> 
> 
> 
> é blablabla mega blablabala ok...a verdade verdade e a mais pura verdade é que o software é que comanda a coisa...certo?
> concordas comigo?
> achas que a sony é uma potencia em software?
> não me parece, nem em hardware, já que o tal kutaragi foi até deespedido...ou foi enxotado nem sei bem sim o pai da ps3...
> 
> ...


Ena António, calma.... (até me falta o ar de ler a rapidez com que escreves  :SbSourire:  :SbSourire: )

Eu nunca disse que não sabias o que dizias (apenas falo com base na minha experiência profisional).

Acho que estamos em off-topic ainda por cima num tópico bem engraçado e por isso as minhas desculpas ao Artur.

Se quiseres abre uma thread sobre este tema nalgum topico para o efeito (não sei o reefforum tem uma zona para off-topics).  

Abraço !

----------


## António Vitor

Correcto gonçalo...
vá...ver o aquário que o artur postou e falar sobre ele...
e deixar de falar de megaschipseteraflops....
 :Wink: 

peço também desuclpas ao Artur, para a próxima ele que não mencione a playstation...
lol

Abraço!

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> peço também desuclpas ao Artur, para a próxima ele que não mencione a playstation...
> lol


Playstation!!!!! Ni!!! Ni!!!  :SbSourire2: 

E eu que apenas pretendia demonstar com o exemplo a minha dúvida se aquilo é um aquário real ou se é uma montagem com as baleias e alguns peixes renderizados em computador...  :Coradoeolhos:

----------

